# August 2009 - Photo Contest Winners



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

As usual they are great!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

They are cute! I just got my puppy this past Saturday, so it was too late to submit a photo


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAH!!! They are both great and FINALLY Tucker won. I know that GL84 will be so happy.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TUCKER FINALLY WON!!!!! Someone get Michelle on the line LOL


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats to both winners!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome photos. Congratulations to both winners!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Congratulations Michelle!!! It's Tucker!!!! Long time coming, but you did it!!

Congrats to Tobelevski too...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pics, worthy winners!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations to both of you, nice to see Tucker has found his place as a winner !!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Great looking pups!! Congratulations to both!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations and YAY!!! Tucker finally won with that puppy pic! Told ya it was your month!!! hahahaha! I'm so glad - that shot was so deserving. :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I found my way back to GRF hahaha.

Thanks to everyone who voted for Tuckie  I lost count on how many times I entered that pic LOL.

Thanks again.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats! I'll probably be the same way with my pic of Selka and Gunner!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I found my way back to GRF hahaha.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who voted for Tuckie  I lost count on how many times I entered that pic LOL.
> 
> Thanks again.


I've been away a while, too, but when I checked the winners and saw that picture, I thought "Yay! I LOVE that pic of Tucker and am so glad he finally won!!"


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Great shots !! Congrats ! WTG Tucker !! And all the entries, too hard to choose, very well done.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well Tucker finally made it. Way to go Tucker and GL84


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks again guys. It means a lot to us  *hugs*


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Thanks again guys. It means a lot to us  *hugs*


 
It's an adorable photo Congratulations!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Thanks again guys. It means a lot to us  *hugs*


 
Congrats, he made it! Great picture


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

*thanks*

We just want to thank every one for voting for the boys. They are permanent numbers 2 & 3 and are real buddies. I'd also like to thank Mrs. Millar (Indy's Breeder) and golden retriever rescue for Bailey (they never did come back for the donation!) Having started as a little git Bailey is a right mummys boy now.
This has really made my year and hopefully 'things can only get better'
Christine and the golden boys.:dblthumb2


----------

